# Eric Holder's Guns Getting Their Use



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)

Yup, the drug cartels have plenty of firepower thanks to Obama.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 4, 2017)

You showed the Mexican state police have plenty of fire power, but not so much about how much the cartels might have. Did you forget that part?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> You showed the Mexican state police have plenty of fire power, but not so much about how much the cartels might have. Did you forget that part?



Who do you think they were trading all that fire with, dude? 

#LiberalsAreWreckless


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 4, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > You showed the Mexican state police have plenty of fire power, but not so much about how much the cartels might have. Did you forget that part?
> ...



Well, duhhhh. Any way to tell how much as coming from which source? The poster claimed it showed how well armed the cartels were. They might be, but that video didn't show it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



So, your contention is that the cartels aren't well armed?


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 4, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



My contention is that the bullshit video didn't show what RWNJs want it to show. As usual.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Your contention is that the cartel is not well armed in the video. And it's fully worthy of your constant lameness.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 4, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



You are absolutely correct. There is nothing in that video that shows the cartels to be well armed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Then, you clearly shouldn't go into video analysis for the military.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 4, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



And you should? Again, how can you tell how much fire power, and what kind of firepower was coming from each source?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



They're not having a high-powered gunfight with people with water pistols, dumbfuck.

#LiberalsAreAntifa


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 4, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



No indication that there is a gunfight going on. We see the Mexican police firing a lot of rounds, but they could be firing at bales of hay as far as the video shows.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 4, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Here's an idea. Go through that video one frame at a time (I did), and point out any one frame that proves that is a real gun battle, and not just a training exercise.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



 Weak conspiracy theory.

#LiberalsAreAntifa


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 4, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I didn't pick the video. I'm just pointing out the fact that it doesn't show what you claimed it showed. If I am wrong, then point out the minute and/or second that proves this is a gunfight with a cartel, or with anyone else.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 6, 2017)

BULLDOG 

This just happened in Mexico. Let me know if you need help knowing if the bad guys had guns or not, idiot.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BULLDOG
> 
> This just happened in Mexico. Let me know if you need help knowing if the bad guys had guns or not, idiot.
> 
> ...




OK. So what did I just see? This video didn't show much more than your first one. Nothing in the video to indicate if those were cops or bad guys. I assume it was bad guys, because even though it's not unusual for cops to kill someone, I don't think they usually drive off afterward, even if it was in Mexico. I never claimed the bad guys didn't have guns. Just that your video didn't show it. Just because they were armed doesn't mean they have plenty of firepower,  or that it is somehow Obama's fault. Trump is president. Why hasn't he done anything to fix the problem?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG
> ...



I'd say you were overthinking; but clearly you aren't thinking at all.


----------

